# Moody forest



## common man (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there any camping at Moody Forest thinking of taking my kid on the Adult/child hunt?

Or is there any camping nearby? Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## QuackHead90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nope no camping and all of the areas are foot travel only. I deer hunt there and if the river is up it will be good turkey hunting


----------



## robert carter (Mar 24, 2013)

I killed my first Turkey there MANY years ago when the Moodys were still alive and there were cows in the swamp. Back then you would hear 20+ Gobblers a morning. There is a campground not far away near Deens landing. I think the river is to full now to camp on Morris landing.RC


----------

